# Your Concert & Gig Pictures (Own Pictures Only)



## Cassie-O

I'm sure you all know that Sir Elton John is my favourite musician and I have had the pleasure of going to see him in concert various times. Ever since 2004, I've loved him, odd I know as I was about 15. It was hearing "Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me" (not the George Michael duet) that did it for me. :taz: I've got three autographs as I've managed to get to the very front of the stage on several occasions. One of my best moments ever though has to be giving him flowers. I thought I would share some of my pictures of Sir Elton, and hope that more of you post some of your own concert pictures!

Thanks, Cassie :king:


































































The one on the left is me (with the flowers), that's all you're getting! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT

Good pictures, I didn't realise you were that young (girl giving flowers?)

Great Pic 1 with him at the piano :yes:


----------



## Cassie-O

JoT said:


> Good pictures, I didn't realise you were that young (girl giving flowers?)
> 
> Great Pic 1 with him at the piano :yes:


 I was 22 in that picture, but now 29, 30 in June! I still get asked for ID for a Lottery ticket sometimes! I first saw him at Kilmarnock Football Club grounds, first ever gig to be held at the football park! Also, my first "proper" concert too! People find it strange why I like all the oldies such as: programmes, music and ageing actors! :tongue: :king:


----------



## JoT

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> I was 22 in that picture, but now 29, 30 in June! I still get asked for ID for a Lottery ticket sometimes! I first saw him at Kilmarnock Football Club grounds, first ever gig to be held at the football park! Also, my first "proper" concert too! People find it strange why I like all the oldies such as: programmes, music and ageing actors! :tongue: :king:


 Ah, it didn't occur to me it was several years ago :blush:

Ozzy and Tony Iomi - Black Sabbath reunion concert in a small Birmingham venue - May 2012

I didn't take many pics as I was so overcome by finally getting to see them :biggrin:


----------



## Stan

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> I was 22 in that picture, but now 29, 30 in June! I still get asked for ID for a Lottery ticket sometimes! I first saw him at Kilmarnock Football Club grounds, first ever gig to be held at the football park! Also, my first "proper" concert too! People find it strange why I like all the oldies such as: programmes, music and ageing actors! :tongue: :king:


 You seem to put up with grumpy old blokes quite well, personally, I've never seen the attraction. :laugh:

However, as long as I can decipher the "instructions" that Rowena refuses to read, I think she'll find a use for me. :wink:


----------



## JoT

Roxy Music at the O2 in London February 2011 - only had my mobile phone with me and cameras then weren't what they are today. The previous time I saw them was in October 1974 on the Country Life tour :wheelchair:


----------



## richy176

Stan said:


> You seem to put up with grumpy old blokes quite well, personally, I've never seen the attraction. :laugh:


 TWF is the perfect forum for anyone with a fetish for grumpy old men :inlove:

Sen quite a few groups live - The Who, Trogs, Moody Blues, Animals, Herman's Hermits, Dave Clark etc but they were at dance halls down in Thanet and no one bothered with cameras (no mobile phones back then). No security and you didn't need binoculars to see the groups. Seen a few at larger venues such as the Albert Hall but a concert at a football stadium where you watch them on large screens has never appealed.

Pet hate though is performers like Elton and Paul M who carry on after the voice has gone - like Paul M croaking his way through Hey Jude at the London Olympics - tribute band for The Who sounded good but then Roger D & co did a croak - between them they made the Spice Girls sound OK.


----------



## spinynorman

My thirty-something daughter has been my gig buddy for a long time. In the last couple of years we've seen The Rolling Stones, The Stone Roses, Queens of the Stone Age, Prodigy, Motley Crue's last tour, with Alice Cooper, and on a smaller scale, Reef and Dr Feelgood.

Coming up this year, Muse in June and The Who in July. Also excited about the support acts, Tom Morrello and Eddie Vedder respectively.

@JoT I was at that Black Sabbath reunion in 2012. Previously saw them at Earl's Court in 1970. Ozzie didn't age well.


----------



## deano1956

my two excursions in recent years have been

1- caro emerald

some one else's picture

[IMG alt="Image result for caro emerald sheffield city hall" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/9TAOGwv6Vz8/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

me & wify before concert










2- ELO last year

my crappy picture










it takes something special for me to get my hand in my pocket, and both above were :biggrin:


----------



## JoT

March 2014 The Cure at Albert Hall - one of the longer concerts I have been to at around two and a half hours, very impressive


----------



## spinynorman

Oh, pictures. I almost forgot.



Ronnie Wood's son, in the orange tee-shirt, on guitar with Reef.


----------



## JoT

@spinynorman how could you forget the Stones?!!

Primal Scream March 2013 Royal Albert Hall, not a very good pic, only had my BlackBerry phone, great band though


----------



## bowie

Great pictures from above, saw Bowie about 10 times but to memorized to take any pictures saw the boss at Sunderland took a few pics of him, here is one going to see Alphaville up in Scotland in may hope to take some pics then have only seen Elton John once not really a fan not my cup of tea.


----------



## stdape

Never been to a concert :sorry: could of seen Bill Haley, Chuck Berry, and some others but pulled out due to funds. Shadows i also missed. But the one person i would have loved to see was Elvis. Only 16 when he died? . Due to cash and personal problems, missed a lot, most are either dead or disbanded. Modern music, bit lacking in appeal for me.


----------



## JoT

stdape said:


> Never been to a concert :sorry: could of seen Bill Haley, Chuck Berry, and some others but pulled out due to funds. Shadows i also missed. But the one person i would have loved to see was Elvis. Only 16 when he died? . Due to cash and personal problems, missed a lot, most are either dead or disbanded. Modern music, bit lacking in appeal for me.


 :sadwalk:

Alice Cooper is on at the O2 in London in October - still a few tickets left - just the right era! :yes:


----------



## JoT

Bruce Dickinson Iron Maiden from August 2011 - singing "Trooper"


----------



## JoT

Blondie at Somerset House, London in 2011 a brilliant concert in a great setting. Went with @rolexgirl and were in the first few people into the courtyard and got a prime position front stage. I love this picture I took of her enjoying the addulation of the crowd at the end of the set. What I find interesting at all the concerts I have been to with bands of the 60's 70's and early 80's is how many young people there are and how they are positively they affected by the music, in stark contrast to my young days when we wouldn't have been seen dead going to a concert to see a band fronted by a 66 year old!


----------



## Cyclops930

A few I have on the phone.

For some reason the proper Bowie pictures won't load so a few from Absolute Bowie tribute band at a.local venue and very good they were. 
























Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoT

Rammstein at Stadium MK

Have to say they are probably the most impressive live act I have seen, quality of the sound (it was also VERY loud), lighting, set, pyrotechnics and the theatricals were streets ahead of anything I have seen before. The picture is mine from the safety of the stands the video was shot by someone else.


----------



## spinynorman

Muse at London Stadium, June 2019.


----------



## JELLI

Foofighters London Stadium 2018,







awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinynorman

Supergrass, Birmingham O2 Academy, 3rd March 2020. Hard to process how much has changed in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## WRENCH

Last two for me,

Detroit Cobras,










and Samantha Fish,


----------



## JoT

I was lucky enough to get tickets for The Rolling Stones at the O2 in London in 2012 - by their standards a small venue - great concert made all the better by appearances from Bill Wyman and Mick Taylor - my photos


----------



## JoT

JoT said:


> Blondie at Somerset House, London in 2011 a brilliant concert in a great setting. Went with @rolexgirl and were in the first few people into the courtyard and got a prime position front stage. I love this picture I took of her enjoying the addulation of the crowd at the end of the set. What I find interesting at all the concerts I have been to with bands of the 60's 70's and early 80's is how many young people there are and how they are positively they affected by the music, in stark contrast to my young days when we wouldn't have been seen dead going to a concert to see a band fronted by a 66 year old!


 She is 76 today, happy birthday!

and

Alice Cooper at the O2 London in 2019 another good concert hard to believe he is 71


----------



## Ugg10

Just found this thread. I've got a few from various gig but most are phone ones and not good quality. So here's a couple of small Gigs that I managed to get permission to use a "real" camera. Still very challenging due to light levels but came out OK with a fair bit of processing (have a look at the EXIF on my Flickr, ISO is very high but the 6D does a good job).

Worthing Bar42 - Integalactic festival 2017




























Boilerroom Guildford - 2018 - End of Salvation and Bloodrush (Jinjer should have headlined but could not get Visa in time, real shape as they would have been sooooo goooood in a venue with 200 people).




























There is a few more on my Flickr if interested - https://www.flickr.com/photos/uggspics1/


----------



## ScouseJames

This year managed to see New Order at the O2 London and OMD at the Apollo Hammersmith


----------



## bowie

forgot about these in scotland Alphaville guess what song was playing


----------



## dapper

Brian Wilson at the Royal Albert Hall 2008:


----------



## JoT

Rammstein yesterday at Coventry Arena, two and a half hours of NDH industrial metal and as usual a brilliant performance complete with very impressive pyrotechnics


----------



## Roxyben

bowie said:


> forgot about these in scotland Alphaville guess what song was playing


 That looks fantastic, have watched a couple of their live dvds and the effort put into there set design and there shows is awesome. Another band I have not got round to seeing yet.


----------



## JoT

Iggy being Iggy!

The Stooges, Royal Festival Hall, 2013

I have some others I took on a drive somewhere


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Richy

Goodbye Mr MacKenzie at the Macarts, Galashiels. With my mate standing in on bass due to Finn having covid. Also saw them the following week at the Barra's.


----------



## Ugg10

JoT said:


> Rammstein yesterday at Coventry Arena, two and a half hours of NDH industrial metal and as usual a brilliant performance complete with very impressive pyrotechnics


 These are one of a small number of bands on gig my bucket list. Would love to see them live.


----------



## JoT

Another of my Iggy photos from 2013 in London


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Simple Minds [Blenheim Palace]


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Human League [Hampton Court Palace]


----------



## JoT

Rolling Stone + Bill Wyman O2 Arena 2012

To see the Stones in what is, for them, a small venue was special, not only did Bill Wyman make an appearance but so did Mick Taylor


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

JoT said:


> Rolling Stone + Bill Wyman O2 Arena 2012
> 
> To see the Stones in what is, for them, a small venue was special, not only did Bill Wyman make an appearance but so did Mick Taylor


 Would absolutely LOVED to have been at that venue... missed a couple of chances to see them back in the day ... different genre, but toying with the idea of popping over to France in the Autumn to see The Cure ... last saw them in 1991 and it was one of the best gigs I have been to ...


----------



## Fitz666

I never took the pic but I am the handsome bald one in the pic...


----------

